# Transmission Construction Time



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

6 months


----------



## nathan. (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for the fast response!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> 6 months


What a sandbagger! Are you going to sleep half the job away?.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nathan. said:


> Hey all I work for a solar development company and we're planning a 400MW project which requires running 22km of 220KV transmission through farmland. Can anyone give me an estimate as to how long it would take to complete including the substation?


Just asking but, it isn't a crocodile farm is it?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> 6 months


No way, more like 28 weeks.


----------



## nathan. (May 12, 2017)

Suncoast Power said:


> Just asking but, it isn't a crocodile farm is it?


No just a solar farm haha


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

nathan. said:


> No just a solar farm haha


I can save you a ton of time and money. Move the farm 21km.


----------



## nathan. (May 12, 2017)

Unfortunately, it's as close as possible


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

nathan. said:


> Unfortunately, it's as close as possible


I'm pretty sure the sun will be there if you move.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

nathan. said:


> Hey all I work for a solar development company and we're planning a 400MW project which requires running 22km of 220KV transmission through farmland. Can anyone give me an estimate as to how long it would take to complete including the substation?


It depending on the terrain situation what ya got there.,,

plus you need to get some type of clearance or approveal from goverment for running new transmmision line. this part alot of peoples will throw a fit when they see the powerline and they will try to scream " not in my backyard "

the actual time to build the transmission line will be more than 5 months for sure espcally if you are on rocky soil that will take longer.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> It depending on the terrain situation what ya got there.,,
> 
> plus you need to get some type of clearance or approveal from goverment for running new transmmision line. this part alot of peoples will throw a fit when they see the powerline and they will try to scream " not in my backyard "
> 
> the actual time to build the transmission line will be more than 5 months for sure espcally if you are on rocky soil that will take longer.


Don't be negative on this here thread. We all know 3 months is what it really takes, unless he will listen to reason and move the damn panels to the load. Then we're talking a week or two.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

backstay said:


> Don't be negative on this here thread. We all know 3 months is what it really takes, unless he will listen to reason and move the damn panels to the load. Then we're talking a week or two.


Ya that true. 

as long they got their plans line up it should go pretty fast.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> Ya that true.
> 
> as long they got their plans line up it should go pretty fast.


Hopefully the planner isn't the same one that pick a location 22kM from the load to be serviced.  At best 400MW should fit on 20 acres.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

backstay said:


> Hopefully the planner isn't the same one that pick a location 22kM from the load to be serviced.


Ya I know what ya mean.,,

but service call on 22Km can get pretty pricey.

It will be nice if they kept it closer to the oringal disubation lines. 

I am not sure if they are aware of cost per Km .,, :no: ( shaking my head )


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

2 weeks


----------

